# Anyone have a Kel-Tec PMR-30?



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like a fun plinker. Also read of a 22 conversion coming out for it. Anybody shoot one?


----------



## bluebell (Feb 20, 2008)

*pmr 30*

I have three of them have not shoot one myself. But my son has. Said it was fun shooting. thanks


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, where did you find the best deal?


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had one for several months and is a blast to shoot especially for the kids. I got it at Jimmies in Ft Walton and at that time they were hard to find.


----------

